# Help with driving multiple wheel motors.



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You could run both controllers off one throttle pot, but tight turns might get interesting.

Need more info on the motors and controllers. You need to deliver the goods, not make us look for them.


----------



## floydr (Jun 21, 2021)

Use a wheelchair controller and joystick?
Later floyd


----------



## mrschmiklz (3 mo ago)

Newbie here. Could you run two diffs? Front and back?


----------



## catphish (Jul 30, 2017)

You should be able to run as many motors / controllers as you want from a single throttle pot with the right wiring. Whether you need multiple controllers depends on what type of motors they are, usually not.


----------



## EV-Caveman (3 mo ago)

It will all depend on your controllers, but the way to do this is usually by running 1 controller as a master and 1 controller as a slave, connected via CAN network. the salve controller would need minimal wiring, while the master controller would have most of the wires hooked up, like throttle, brake switch, digital in and out's etc...
What kind of controller are you using or planning to use?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

CAN network - for a disability scooter?


----------



## GrayRaceCat (Jul 13, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> CAN network - for a disability scooter?


Surprisingly yes. But not the same as a CAN car or truck, I think they are proprietary/unique to each brand. On my wife's Pride Quantum Q6-Edge, actuators and accessories all plug into a multi-port extension cord, and you use a scanner-programmer to tell the control unit what you have plugged in and to adjust settings.


----------



## GrayRaceCat (Jul 13, 2021)

GrayRaceCat said:


> Surprisingly yes. But not the same as a CAN car or truck, I think they are proprietary/unique to each brand. On my wife's Pride Quantum Q6-Edge, actuators and accessories all plug into a multi-port extension cord, and you use a scanner-programmer to tell the control unit what you have plugged in and to adjust settings.


@remy_martian my wife's power chair, a 2015 model year, was $19,000 (more than any car I've ever owned!), and all it has is 2 added features, she can elevate her legs and tilt the seat.








The joystick connects to a 24v 75 Amp Curtis controller that drives the traction motors in the base. The signal then goes to the accessory controller that handles the Tru-Balance TB3 Power seat functions and additional accessories as needed. Via a 6-conductor controller-bus Extension/Expansion cord.


















The Quantum Handheld Programmer is used to add/remove/adjust accessories. Like mapping the acceleration/deceleration curves for the drive motors, etc.


----------



## GrayRaceCat (Jul 13, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> CAN network - for a disability scooter?


I did a little more research. (Wifes "new" chair is seven years old now) Yes, there appear to be four dominant formats. Check out the chart in the link below



https://0201.nccdn.net/1_2/000/000/18c/43b/Power-Wheelchair-Electronics-Comparison-Matrix-4.25.2020.pdf


----------



## GrayRaceCat (Jul 13, 2021)

greenevegiebeast_3561 said:


> *I Have acquired multiple wheel motors of this make. I am wanying to use them on a 3 or 4 wheel mobility scooter. I was going to use them on the rear.
> 
> Here is the issue. Is it possible to drive both off of one throttle or controler?? I was leaning towards dual controllers, but I don't want to run dual throttles!*


The short answer is, Yes.
I did a little more research. For power-wheelchair controls, there appear to be four dominant formats. Check out the chart in the link below.



https://0201.nccdn.net/1_2/000/000/18c/43b/Power-Wheelchair-Electronics-Comparison-Matrix-4.25.2020.pdf



You would have to do the research as to which is the best fit for your project. If you are patient, most of what you would need can be found on ebay, and for a LOT less than retail, like 90% less. (Medical equipment parts are very spendy when new!)
You could pick up an 80-120Amp, 24VDC, dual-motor drive controller, joystick, and harness for roughly $200 used. Play around with it until you understand how it works, and then adapt your electric throttle control.

I hope this helps


----------



## GrayRaceCat (Jul 13, 2021)

greenevegiebeast_3561 said:


> *I Have acquired multiple wheel motors of this make. I am wanying to use them on a 3 or 4 wheel mobility scooter. I was going to use them on the rear.
> 
> Here is the issue. Is it possible to drive both off of one throttle or controler?? I was leaning towards dual controllers, but I don't want to run dual throttles!*


How do you plan to steer it? Will it have a steerable front wheel(s), or do you want to steer with the drive motors and have the front wheel(s) caster?


----------

